# TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center



## relgeitz (28. März 2011)

*TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Hi! 

Also ich sag gleich vorweg, Fernsehtechnik ist nicht meine Stärke  also würde ich mich über hilfreiche Tipps sehr freuen  

Ich hab mir auch das TV Karten Forum schon angeschaut, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden... leider. Ich bin vor kurzen umgezogen, und fahr jetzt öfters zu meinen Eltern ("aufs Land") und hab jetzt dort keinen Fernseher etc. und jetzt haben wir (ich und meine Freundin) uns gedachte einen kleinen Fernseher zu kaufen. Aber irgendwie finde ich das etwas zu teuer, und denke das auch so TV Stick + Notebook (15,4") seinen Dienst tun wird. Nur:  

Was brauche ich da? (DVB-T/C/S) 
Was kann man empfehlen? 
Brauch ich noch extra Software oder reicht das (angeblich) gute Windows Media Center? 
Wie schaut das mit Empfang aus? Ich denke mal in der Stadt wird des ganz gut Funktionieren, aber meine Eltern leben schon etwas abseits (Handyempfang 1-2 Strich, so als Messwert)
Empfange ich mit so einen Stick mehr Sender als über eine übliche Hausantenne? (könnte mir nämlich vorstellen, dann den Notebook als Receiver zu verwenden --> HDMI aufn TV in der Wohnung) 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe - ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum gelandet


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Wenn bei Deinen Eltern DVB-T verfügbar ist UND genug hat, kannst Du einen DVB_T-Stick nehmen. Die haben idR auch eine Software dabei, die ausreicht, viele laufen auch mit dem WMC. 


Wo genau wohnen Deine Eltern denn?  Handy hat nix mit DVB-T zu tun, bei Handy muss alle ca. 2km ein Mast stehen, der sendet UND empfängt, bei DVB-T aber sendet ein großer Mast einfach nur sehr weit wie beim Radio. Wie das in Österreich aussieht, weiß ich nicht - für deutschland gäb es eine Übersichtsseite, welche Sender man wo empfangen kann und wie stark der Empfang überhaupt ist.


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen DVB-T Stick, außer deine Eltern haben ein Telekabel oder eine Satellitenschüssel; das "T" steht für Terrestrischen Antennenempfang, das "C" für Kabel TV und das "S" für Satellitenempfang

In Österreich ist praktisch überall DVB-T verfügbar, da das analoge Netz bekanntlich vollständig ersetzt wurde; höchstens in den hinterletzten Tälern muss man auf Satellitenempfang zurückgreifen

Eine Aktuelle Karte findest du hier:
DVB-T: Bin ich schon voll auf Empfang?

In der Praxis ist der mit guter Empfangsausrüstung machbare Empfangsbereich aber sogar noch wesentlich besser als auf der Karte

Die Handynetzabdeckung hat wenig bis nichts mit der DVB-T Abdeckung zu tun, unterm Strich ist das GSM Netz aber schon wesentlich dichter

Es gibt verschiedene Arten von DVB-T Sticks, wenn du nur fernsehen willst solltest du einfach irgendeinen billigen verwenden; teurere besitzen zusätzliche Features wie etwa DVB-C, analog TV, S-Video oder FM Kompatibilität, sind HD Tauglich (gibt es in Österreich sowieso nicht) oder sind einfach sehr klein

Unterschiede beim Empfang gibt es erfahrungsgemäß kaum, das hängt eher von der Antenne ab

Windows Media Center kompatibel sind heute praktisch alle, nicht zuletzt auch die billigsten, fast alle bringen auch ihre eigene Software mit, die man alternativ nutzen kann


----------



## relgeitz (29. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal die Karte von Superwip angeschaut bzw. das Haus meiner Eltern gesucht, und das liegt gerade ca. 1km neben so einem Empfangsstreifen... geht das eventuell trotzdem? Weil ja nicht viel um ist und wir Radioempfang etc. haben. Meine Eltern haben auch eine Satellitenschüssel und ich hätte in meinem Zimmer auch eine Kabel für einen Receiver liegen. Könnte ich da einen Stick mit DVB-C nehmen? Aber macht das dann preislich noch einen Unterschied zu einem "richtigen" Receiver? 

Bei mir in der Wohnung hab ich keine Probleme - da ich in Wien wohne und dort natürlich gut ausgebaut wurde - ich dort aber auch nen TV mit Receiver und Hausantenne (mit der ich die Standardprogramme ohnehin empfange).


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

du brauchst dann einen stick mit dvb-S, dann kannst du über die schüssel deiner eltern sehen


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*



			
				relgeitz schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir jetzt mal die Karte von Superwip angeschaut bzw. das Haus meiner Eltern gesucht, und das liegt gerade ca. 1km neben so einem Empfangsstreifen... geht das eventuell trotzdem? Weil ja nicht viel um ist und wir Radioempfang etc. haben.



Prinzipiell kann es klappen, aber wahrscheinlich nur mit einer ordentlichen Dach bzw.. Mastantenne und einem aktivem Verstärker; da wäre es wohl einfacher -und sicherer- auf Sat-TV zurückzugreifen

Der Radioempfang hat genauso wenig mit dem TV Empfang zu tun wie der Handyempfang, unterm Strich ist die Radioabdeckung wesentlich besser



			
				relgeitz schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Eltern haben auch eine Satellitenschüssel und ich hätte in meinem Zimmer auch eine Kabel für einen Receiver liegen. Könnte ich da einen Stick mit DVB-C nehmen? Aber macht das dann preislich noch einen Unterschied zu einem "richtigen" Receiver?



Für Satellitenempfang brauchst du, wie gesagt, einen DVB-S Stick bzw. eine DVB-S Box; diese sind wesentlich teurer (ab ~40€) und auch klobiger als DVB-T Sticks, in der Regel (soweit ich weiß sogar immer) brauchen sie auch ein externes Netzteil, sie sind auch mindestens genauso teuer wie billige Sat Receiver

Aber: ein SAT Receiver ist noch weniger mobil und am PC kannst du auch aufnehmen

Ein Nachteil der Nutzung von SAT TV ist, dass das SAT Signal von ORF verschlüsselt ist, eine Entschlüsselungskarte erfordert eine entsprechende Box und eine Entschlüsselungskarte, die nochmal 45€ kostet

Dafür gibts mehr andere Sender

Wichtig beim SAT TV ist auch, dass der SAT Empfänger den Frequenzbereich von DVB-S abdeckt, was bei einigen älteren Geräten unter Umständen nicht der Fall ist


----------



## relgeitz (30. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Aha, aha, aha... okay danke mal für den Input. 

Wegen Handy, und Radioempfang - war nur so mein Gedanke, wenn ich von denen Empfang habe, dann vll auch DVB-T. Ein Freund von mir wohnt in einem richtigen A++++-Tal, der hat weder noch. Aber gut. 

Ich hab jetzt auch nen Fernseher aufgetrieben, um ca. 10 EUR, von der Mutter meiner Freundin, das Teil ist uralt, hat aber Scart und Antennenanschluss, mein Vater hat noch einen alten Receiver aufgetrieben im Keller, mit Scart-Out. Das Blöde ist, beim Fernseher ist die Antenne als Standard aktiviert, aber die Fernbedienung geht nicht mehr, und hab auch schon eine Universalfernbedienung ausprobiert... auch nix. Ich kann also nicht zwischen den beiden Eingängen umschalten... was kann ich machen? Was wäre die günstigste Lösung? 

Ich will um ehrlich zu sein nicht zu viel Geld dafür ausgeben, wenn ich eh nur alle zwei Wochen oder so bei meinen Eltern bin, und auch nur in der Früh und am Abend fernsehe.


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*



> Ich kann also nicht zwischen den beiden Eingängen umschalten... was kann ich machen? Was wäre die günstigste Lösung?


 
Gibt es keine Bedienelemente bei dem TV, mit dem man das direkt einstellen kann? Zumindestens Kanalwahlschalter am Gerät hatte noch jeder TV, der mir bisher untergekommen ist

Wenn nicht hilft eventuell eine _Mod Lösung_ (Ansteuerung der IR- Schnittstelle der Fernbedienung Via PC, manche TVs kann man auch irgendwie über SCART ansteuern) aber das kann relativ aufwendig und vor alle kompliziert werden


----------



## relgeitz (30. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Also der Teil hat genau vier Knöpfe. Den Ein/Ausschalter, einen Knopf zum wechseln zwischen Sender/Lautstärke - und halt je einen Rauf/Runter Knopf für eben Kanal oder Lautstärke. Auch nix zum Ausklappen/Ausziehen etc. Was er noch hat ist eine Antenne... aber die ist wohl schon vor ewigen Zeit in die ewigen Jagdgründe entschwunden. 

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit von SCART auf den Antennenanschluss zu kommen? Einen Adapter oder so? Wie gesagt, in Fernsehtechnik bin ich ziemlicher TAU


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*



> einen Rauf/Runter Knopf für eben Kanal



Das sollte reichen; der Kanal "0" ist ja, zumindestens bei älteren Geräten fast immer der AV Kanal, bei anderen gibt es die Kanäle AV1-AVX ("-1 bis -X"), die dezitiert die verschiedenen AV Quellen verwenden

SCART auf Antenne zu adaptern ist zwar theoretisch möglich, erfordert aber einen aufwendigen aktiven Adapter, das Signal funktioniert völlig anders; da wäre es einfacher und billiger einen Receiver mit Antennenausgang zu kaufen... oder einen neuen TV... oder eine TV Karte bzw. eine Analog- Videokarte bzw. TV-Karte mit S-Video Eingang, dann kannst du den Receiver am Notebook nutzen


----------



## relgeitz (1. April 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Okay, das mit Kanal "0" könnte ich noch ausprobieren - mir kommt vor, dass ich zwar schon probiert, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.  

Hmm... also theoretisch, bräuchte ich bei meinen Eltern DVB-S um am Notebook fernsehen zu können - und für die Hausantenne bei mir in der Wohnung DVB-C oder einfach ohne DVB-T. Ich hab jetzt geschaut es gibt keine externe Karte mit DVB-T/C UND DVB-S. 

Könnt ihr mir irgendeinen DVB-S Stick/Adapter empfehlen? Sollte möglichst nicht all zu viel kosten :-O 


Wobei ich sagen muss, in der Wohnung brauch ich auch  nicht unbedingt den Notebook zum Fernsehen - was ich da schon interessanter fände: 
PlayStation 3 Play-TV TV-Tuner: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Superwip (1. April 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*



> und für die Hausantenne bei mir in der Wohnung DVB-C oder einfach ohne DVB-T



Antenne: DVB-T

Telekabel: DVB-C

Sat: DVB-S

DVB-C ist für dich so oder so jedenfalls nutzlos; ich kenne auch keine externen Karten, die DVB-T und DVB-S unterstützen, während sich DVB-C und DVB-T sehr ähnlich sind verwendet DVB-S ein ganz anderes Signal und benötigt einen eigenen Tuner; wenn du beides willst musst du leider beides kaufen



> Könnt ihr mir irgendeinen DVB-S Stick/Adapter empfehlen? Sollte möglichst nicht all zu viel kosten :-O



Willst du damit auch ORF empfangen können?


----------



## relgeitz (11. April 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

So war in letzter Zeit beruflich leider etwas eingespannt... aber jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit ein bissl an meinem "Problem" zu arbeiten. 

Mein Vater inzwischen auch das mit dem 0-Kanal für AV ausprobiert, funktioniert leider nicht. Keine Ahnung wie das klappt oder wie das früher ging, der Fernseher ist sicher schon gut 15 Jahre alt. 



> Willst du damit auch ORF empfangen können?



Also gerade ORF ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, in der Wohnung hätte ich mit der Hausantenne ORF bzw. alle Ö-Fernsender, die finde ich aber zu 99% etwas sinnlos (Servus TV, 3SAT etc.). Bei meinen Eltern über das Satelliten Kabel zu meinen Receiver hatte ich sowieso nie ORF weil mein Receiver nicht dafür freigeschalten ist/war. 

Was mir wichtig wäre, wäre erstmal der Empfang bei meinen Eltern - in meiner Wohnung wäre das nur eine Spielerei mit dem Notebook als Mediaserver/NAS bzw. Web@TV etc.


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2011)

*AW: TV Stick für Notebook+Windows Media Center*

Gut, dann kannst du _irgendeine_ externe DVB-S Karte nehmen, etwa diese: TechnoTrend Connect USB S2400 | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------

